# Nintendo Takes Action Against Flash Cart Makers



## JKR Firefox (Jul 29, 2008)

According to an article posted on Kotaku:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo has just announced that it and 54 game software companies are filing a lawsuit with the Tokyo District Court again "R4 Revolution for DS"-type devices, using the Unfair Competition Prevention Law as the legal grounding. Nintendo is asking for the cease of marketing, sales and importation of these Chinese-made devices. The R4 allows easy software piracy by fitting right into the DS's cartridge slot. Data is stored on a Micro SD and downloaded from websites via a flash drive, and the R4 has a small slot that the Micro SD card goes into. In a statement released today, Nintendo announced that these R4 devices "allow illegal uploading from the internet", adding that "it is causing severe damage to our company and software makers, and this is something that we cannot possibly overlook." In conclusion, Nintendo adds that such devices hurts the growth of the entire game industry and steps must be taken regarding the legality of R4 carts. It's important to note that this legal injunction is for Japan only.
> 
> Back in November 2007, Nintendo announced that it was "keeping a close eye on the products and studying them." Earlier this spring, Nintendo apparently pressured Akihabara retailers to stop carrying the popular R4 carts.




Interestingly enough, most of the companies backing Nintendo in this are most of the bigger ones.  Here's a few examples:

Arc System Works
SNK
Capcom
Koei
Jaleco
Square Enix
Sega
Taito
Takara Tomy
Tecmo
Hudson
Bandai Namco Games
The Pokémon Company
Yukes
Level Five

For more info, here is the original article.


----------



## Kaos (Jul 29, 2008)

So are they just banning the R4, or all flashcarts?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jul 29, 2008)

Kaos said:
			
		

> So are they just banning the R4, or all flashcarts?
> 
> According to the article:
> 
> QUOTENintendo has just announced that it and 54 game software companies are filing a lawsuit with the Tokyo District Court again "R4 Revolution for DS"-type devices, using the Unfair Competition Prevention Law as the legal grounding. Nintendo is asking for the cease of marketing, sales and importation of these Chinese-made devices.



I assume this means they are going after them _all_!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 29, 2008)

They don't know outside the R4s, do they?

Thank god this only affects Japan.


----------



## enarky (Jul 29, 2008)

This sounds completely ridiculous, R4 as a synonym for NDS flash carts. Like using iPod for any kind of MP3 player.

Uh, I think I'm going to post a blog on that...


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 29, 2008)

I dont think it will stop all companies, from producing these cartridges...maybe some, and it will slow down, but not completely.  The cost of a Slot-1/2 will inflate indefinately.


----------



## teonintyfive (Jul 29, 2008)

And the DS-X is once again saved


----------



## Rokamunky (Jul 29, 2008)

I am glad i just bought my supercard now then, rather than wait a month only to find it will go up in price!!


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, now how many times have I seen this before?  


*They'll never stop us.  Quit worrying.*


----------



## Rayder (Jul 29, 2008)

Hmm.....better update my slot1 and 2's sooner rather than later then.  I need a new slot1 because, well, the one I have is an R4.  I need a new slot2 because the SCminiSD slows down in GBA games, which sucks.

I'm thinking CycloDS and M3 Perfect.

If Ninty and its 3rd party's were creating 90% GOOD games and not 90% casual crap-fests maybe they wouldn't have as much of a sales problem though.  But then again, it doesn't matter how good a game is for the DS, I ain't buying it when I can download it. Ooh...vicious circle.

So, Ninty is finding out that flashcarts combined with a bunch of crappy games on an underpowered system equals low sales.  Who'da ever thunk it?  And now, after the damage is done and it's already too late, NOW they try to shut flashcarts down.  Brilliant!  Ninty is really on the ball aren't they?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They may as well drop production of the DS and build a new handheld with a little better security this time.  Don't you think?  That would certainly make more sense than going after a bunch of underground flashcart companies who are obviously better at what they do than Ninty is at securing their systems.


----------



## JPH (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, Good luck.
You'll never shut down the flashcart making industry.


----------



## dark42 (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, I'm glad I just bought my Cyclo a few days ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But whatever, flashcarts will always be available on the internet, and there's nothing ninty can do to stop it.


----------



## Commander (Jul 29, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> In conclusion, Nintendo adds that such devices hurts the growth of the entire game industry and steps must be taken regarding the legality of R4 carts.
> 
> No Nintendo its only hurting *your* wallet.
> 
> QUOTEWe cannot possibly overlook.



And how long have DS flash carts been around now.


----------



## Sp33der (Jul 29, 2008)

Commander said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol owned=P


----------



## GH0ST (Jul 29, 2008)

It looks like they also aimed to remove RS links to popular games like the FF series


----------



## happymanrunsarou (Jul 29, 2008)

''oh no! were doomed.''

haha


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 29, 2008)

hmmm. but they'll just keep coming up with more and more flashcarts. 
they stop the production of one, we start another :]
anyways, im glad i dont have an R4
but when i tell people i download games, 
it's always the same response
"you have an R4?"


----------



## Zerotance (Jul 29, 2008)

The M3 sakura is going to go isn't it in this case? - This means no more firmware if we get m3 reals  and want m3 sakura firmware on it because now, r4ds' and m3 simplys have stopped production and now Nintendo are locking up japanese flashcards like the sakura so now all the sweet firmware isn't likely to happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . This is bad and nintendo are going to regret it with loads of m3/r4 owners in their email box asking them to stop. Believe it or not but nintendo have a flashcard of them own - the ds vision and they are making their own go on top.


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 29, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The R4 allows easy software piracy by fitting right into the DS's cartridge slot.
> 
> ...OK, so if it didn't, it wouldn't be easier?
> 
> ...



Ah, we're all uploading stuff from our flashcarts all the time.


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 29, 2008)

Zerotance said:
			
		

> The M3 sakura is going to go isn't it in this case? - This means no more firmware if we get m3 reals (if we can get hold of one) and want m3 sakura firmware on it because now, r4ds' and m3ds reals have stopped production their own go on top.


The "REAL" didn't stop production... The R4 and M3DSS(IMPLY) is stopping production... Only because the R4 is stopping(M3 rebranded the R4) and because Simply was outdated to their NEWER cart(M3 Real) anyways. If you read the R4 and M3DSS going out of production, you can SEE that it is M3DSS and not M3R or REAL.

If Nintendo does some freak super ultra raid, then we can say the the Real/M3 team is dead and all the other flashcart teams are for some reason also dead/being hunted, but it's freaking China. I don't think they could wipe them all out.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 29, 2008)

Lol, this is only because R4 was the most publicized.

Lucky for me I have a DSTT and EZ V


----------



## xJonny (Jul 29, 2008)

It wouldn't be Nintendo itself doing the raids, more like if they organize police to [help them] do it, but they can't because it's not all just at one place and the police probably don't care.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 29, 2008)

Zerotance said:
			
		

> Believe it or not but nintendo have a flashcard of them own - the ds vision and they are making their own go on top.


i just took a quick peep at the website. and its pretty much a flashcart, except i think you have to pay to download the games
which means its just like buying the games except you get to keep them in a flashcart. i doubt they'll make much money since you can (currently) get the games free


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 29, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> It wouldn't be Nintendo itself doing the raids, more like if they organize police to [help them] do it, but they can't because it's not all just at one place and the police probably don't care.


And most of the flashcart teams are in China... Now how are they gonna get help from China/Chinese police like the first 1/2 times they raided?


----------



## xJonny (Jul 29, 2008)

Also, who or what are they *filing* the lawsuit against exactly?

If it's just the R4, other flashcards will fill the gap, and the R4 is already stopping production.


----------



## Westside (Jul 29, 2008)

Then god help us.







Again, this is a Chinese based company, therefore should not be affected by law.  I don't understand how they can sue them...


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 29, 2008)

FOR THE LAST TIME, NINTENDO. THE TERMS 'R4' AND 'FLASHCART' ARE *NOT* INTERCHANGABLE.


----------



## xJonny (Jul 29, 2008)

I think they are trying to take action against people who sell R4s in Japan..


----------



## Westside (Jul 29, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> FOR THE LAST TIME, NINTENDO. THE TERMS 'R4' AND 'FLASHCART' ARE *NOT* INTERCHANGABLE.







You should feel lucky that they are not that smart, otherwise we wouldn't be here.


----------



## IHN02 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol @ companies fighting piracy.  They'll never stop it, hell they'll never make a dent in it.

You guys want to make money off your product?  Here's how you do it.  Use in-game advertising and distribute the game for FREE via the Internet.  We'll buy your official flashcart (since nothing will compare quality wise) and watch the intro about how TWEWY 2 is brought to us by Pepsi and see a few Mercedes-Benz posters in Shibuya.  This will curb piracy, put money in your pockets and lower the damn production budget of games.  When did every new title need to cost $10 million again?  Graphics and celebrity voice actors?  Mmhmm.

The Internet is here and everyone can use it.  Get with the times, Nintendo/Square/etc, we have.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 29, 2008)

heh, wow. Nintendo is actually going to start doing something. Too bad it only effects Japan..


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 29, 2008)

heheh, only pepz from JP


----------



## Brian117 (Jul 29, 2008)

Lulz and a half...The R4'S have been around way longer then when Nintendo "just" decided to take action. And they think their so cool. I bet you Nintendo bribed all those companies to fight with them, that's one reason their loosing money, their giving it to those companies. I just wanted to say good luck to Nintendo...Good luck trying to find those millions of flashcart owners around the world. Good luck trying to stop the companies, and good luck trying to fight this, because honestly, you will NEVER succeed in this "action"of yours,

Lol, I know Nintendo isn't reading this, but you never know, someone who works at Nintendo might come across this.

I own an EDGE, bought it 2 months ago, glad I got one of the better flashcarts. Although there hasn't been a firmware release from them in a while...wonder if they got caught or something. But yeah,

Here's a solution though Nintendo, STOP MAKING GAMES SO DAMN PRICEY. I swear, the cheapest and dumbest games are expensive to. If Nintendo would just, let's see, maybe, make games such as the upcoming AC:CF, and price them $30, of course people would buy it. When you price something at a low price, then double the people will buy it, and you would get more money. Nintendo is so mean to us owners, it's pretty sad that homebrewers have to waste half their life making a program for the wii that Nintendo should of implanted, such as a media player. 

But whatever, that's just my thought on things, I went from R4 to Wii o.O, lol


----------



## caffolote (Jul 29, 2008)

This is pretty stupid, and not to mention most of the other DS flashcarts are made in Hong Kong, right? If this keeps on going, do you think the price of flashcarts will rise up?


----------



## manobon (Jul 29, 2008)

Long time reader, 2nd time poster-

Sorry, but I think it makes complete sense for Nintendo (or any company really) to try to fight against piracy and possible infringement of copyrights...

However! I do agree with the (seemingly) majority of posters here, that game prices, and the lack of alternatives (super-quality flashcart with download service by Nintendo, with full support from 3rd-parties? Or even discounts for hardware upfrades, contingent on trade-ins or something? That really Would be awesome) make it seem a little ...well, not 'petty', but something along the lines of that.

Of course, there is the whole, "well...I can still Download it, so why pay for anything other than hardware?"-crowd, so...how should/could Nintendo respond to them?

...where was I going with any of this? Oh yeah- Nintendo making claims about the 'industry' being hurt? Uh...no. According to any wikipedia-based understanding of copyright law (distribution, mostly?), and laws for corporations, they really don't need such weird, vague claims of industries and progress being hurt- they are losing potential money. That's it! Don't hide it, because ...well, it's really just not hidden too well, and we're all Plenty aware that you're a giant corporation. 

Okay, back to actual work.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 29, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Here's a solution though Nintendo, STOP MAKING GAMES SO DAMN PRICEY. I swear, the cheapest and dumbest games are expensive to. If Nintendo would just, let's see, maybe, make games such as the upcoming AC:CF, and price them $30, of course people would buy it. When you price something at a low price, then double the people will buy it, and you would get more money. Nintendo is so mean to us owners, it's pretty sad that homebrewers have to waste half their life making a program for the wii that Nintendo should of implanted, such as a media player.
> 
> But whatever, that's just my thought on things, I went from R4 to Wii o.O, lol



It's a lot more complicated than that.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 29, 2008)

What will they do to me? Raid my house?


----------



## Trippy (Jul 29, 2008)

Well tough luck for Japanese owners.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 29, 2008)

IHN02 said:
			
		

> lol @ companies fighting piracy.  They'll never stop it, hell they'll never make a dent in it.
> 
> You guys want to make money off your product?  Here's how you do it.  Use in-game advertising and distribute the game for FREE via the Internet.  We'll buy your official flashcart (since nothing will compare quality wise) and watch the intro about how TWEWY 2 is brought to us by Pepsi and see a few Mercedes-Benz posters in Shibuya.  This will curb piracy, put money in your pockets and lower the damn production budget of games.  When did every new title need to cost $10 million again?  Graphics and celebrity voice actors?  Mmhmm.
> 
> The Internet is here and everyone can use it.  Get with the times, Nintendo/Square/etc, we have.


Seldom do I find anything more annoying than in-game advertising.


----------



## Mogle (Jul 29, 2008)

I think they got teamcyclops!!! Take a look at their site www.teamcyclops.com and also try going to their forums!!!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 29, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> IHN02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said, Any one play Rainbow Six vegas 2?


----------



## Mogle (Jul 29, 2008)

we'll just stop buying their products!!!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 29, 2008)

(Looks at the post and walks away...)
Nothing new, it's like more of attracting ppl towards what an R4 or flashcart is...
Nothing's gonna change except that the companies involved and Big N will find it pretty useless that they did so, leave us alone (those who can't buy games)


----------



## xJonny (Jul 29, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone play Counter-Strike 1.6?


----------



## Mogle (Jul 29, 2008)

anyone here owns a server with a copy of the teamcyclops' site whole database.(being sarcastic)


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 29, 2008)

They will never take our FREEDOM!!!!!!!! of piracy.


----------



## Mogle (Jul 29, 2008)

im about to inject every single virus and worm there ever was intpo the nintendo server(sarcastic again).


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 29, 2008)

Mogle said:
			
		

> I think they got teamcyclops!!! Take a look at their site www.teamcyclops.com and also try going to their forums!!!



OMG they closed it down...? Maybe theyll make a backup site or somethin...


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 29, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> They will never take our FREEDOM!!!!!!!! of piracy.



FREEEEEEEEDOM!! Piracy, live on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






EDIT: srry...double post ...


----------



## Mogle (Jul 29, 2008)

as long we have fire,a stick,and rock nintendo will never be able to get rid of are flash making!!!!(over exaggerating).


----------



## Sp33der (Jul 29, 2008)

Cyclops website says:

This Account is suspended. Please contact the billing department regarding your account. billing @ katzglobal.com. 


wtf....


----------



## Mogle (Jul 29, 2008)

ill bill'em.........I'll bill'em a piece of my mind ***[email protected]@[email protected]


----------



## m3rox (Jul 29, 2008)

I use an M3 adapter, but still.  Go Nintendo!


----------



## BurlyEd (Jul 29, 2008)

DealExtreme:
" News (July 24, 2008): a new DSTT cart is coming up thus the current version's stock quantity is limited and became sold out."

VolumeRate:
"R4 Team stopped the production of the R4, so there is not R4 available now! For other NDSL cars, please check here (DEAD LINK): "

GBATemp, etc.:
"Nintendo Takes Action Against Flash Cart Makers"

BurleyEd:
"It's the end of the world as we know it, and I do *NOT* feel fine."

One day a few years ago, my favorite "development tools" site (lik-sang) pissed Sony off by selling PSP's to European customers in colors not authorized by Sony.

Today @ http://www.lik-sang.com/index.html
"Lik-Sang.com Out of Business due to Multiple Sony Lawsuits
Tue Oct 24 2006 21:58:51 Hong Kong Time - Corporate Info

OUT OF BUSINESS NOTICE

Hong Kong, October 24th of 2006 - Lik-Sang.com, the popular gaming retailer from Hong Kong, has today announced that it is forced to close down due to multiple legal actions brought against it by Sony Computer Entertainment Europe Limited and Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. Sony claimed that Lik-Sang infringed its trade marks, copyright and registered design rights by selling Sony PSP consoles from Asia to European customers, and have recently obtained a judgment in the High Court of London (England) rendering Lik-Sang's sales of PSP consoles unlawful. ..."

Sony had them shut down.  All GB and GBA flash cards, PS1 and PS2 swap cards, etc. became unavailable everywhere. Instantly.
All my favorite GBA ROM sites disappeared.  I am still boycotting Sony products.  Do not underestimate this news.

I am not saying that it will be impossible to buy a flash card somewhere, or to find .nds files on p2p, but I expect significant changes soon.

I am prepared to use my NDS_Backup_Tool_3in1.nds to dump my Dragon Quest IV retail cartridge in September, if necessary.
I hope Narin is still updating the cheats files here by then.


----------



## Wekker (Jul 29, 2008)

what do you guys mean with, nintendo got the cyclos team?
i mean nintendo = not police,
it just a company, as long it not illegal there, nintendo have no right to do any thing,
i was wondering why the sony and microsoft dont have such problems?
do they got better security stuff on their hardware?


----------



## xJonny (Jul 29, 2008)

BurlyEd said:
			
		

> BurleyEd:
> "It's the end of the world as we know it, and I do *NOT* feel fine."
> 
> I am not saying that it will be impossible to buy a flash card somewhere, or to find .nds files on p2p, but I expect significant changes soon.
> ...


Have you seen this: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=97627

So you are saying that flashcards will be very difficult to buy anywhere and nds roms will stop being distributed? By your logic, a new batch of DSTT's means that DS flashcards will be hard to get? This "taking action" will probably make very little difference.


----------



## Ruud91 (Jul 29, 2008)

wtf, i think it is going to work for nintendo,
My favorite flashcard site www.importshop.nl stopped selling
www.m3adapter.com doesnt work
www.psxshop.nl no more flashcards
www.ombouwwinkel.nl flashcards also gone 

damn and I have only 3 flashcards XD


----------



## Mogle (Jul 29, 2008)

guys its time to start a boycott and to save all existing flash cart buisness we must spread the word!!!!


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 29, 2008)

Mogle said:
			
		

> guys its time to start a boycott and to save all existing flash cart buisness we must spread the word!!!!



you sure its that serious?


----------



## Mogle (Jul 29, 2008)

uh oh i have a boxs full of r4's units i thinkthe swat team is after me.

*Posts merged*

yea its that serious


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 29, 2008)

Mogle said:
			
		

> uh oh i have a boxs full of r4's units i thinkthe swat team is after me.



OMG!! quick, move to a country with no piracy rules...to IRAN


----------



## Sephi (Jul 29, 2008)

Mogle said:
			
		

> uh oh i have a boxs full of r4's units i thinkthe swat team is after me.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> yea its that serious



[email protected]


----------



## Mogle (Jul 29, 2008)

i shoudnt have said that guys plz delete this post i dont wanna go to jail but who cares ha!!


----------



## Mogle (Jul 29, 2008)

i know how to make flash carts but dont expect anything special.


----------



## Mogle (Jul 29, 2008)

oh ****[email protected][email protected]! one of my friends named classified plays his r4 in new york publicly thats not good!

*Posts merged*

i gotta get rid of the chips though.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 29, 2008)

k calm down, theres nothing wrong with "owning" an r4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tell your friend to change the sticker on the cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: @Mogle: can I have 1?


----------



## Mogle (Jul 29, 2008)

we're gonna need the plans for the flash carts and makem underground(sarcastic)


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 29, 2008)

Mogle said:
			
		

> we're gonna need the plans for the flash carts and makem underground(sarcastic)



lol, y dont u make your own planet and make flashcards there? Then its ur planet, so no piracy rulz!!!


----------



## SonicRax (Jul 29, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> They don't know outside the R4s, do they?



I'm going to have to completely agree with that. Everytime I hear about Nintendo fighting flashcarts, its only ever the R4DS that's being fought. I mean WTF? There are at LEAST 15 different types of Slot-1 flashcarts available on the "underground market (shall we say)," but I don't ever read "Nintendo cracks down on Flashcart that's DIFFERENT to R4DS."

It's pretty weird to be honest. ._."


----------



## xJonny (Jul 29, 2008)

Mogle said:
			
		

> i know how to make flash carts but dont expect anything special.


----------



## neoice (Jul 29, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> k calm down, theres nothing wrong with "owning" an r4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you really want one? ;P

R4 is clearing out their SUPER old stock by the way, apparently they had some spring ones at the bottom of the barrel. 
Didn't know they still had some left lol.

So for those that like the spring version R4s (I like them, never had a problem with them despite their rep), if you're lucky you might be able to get one now.


----------



## GH0ST (Jul 29, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> From the main site
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The cyclods site is down near every end of the month and it is not related to Nintendo or it is really nasty ;-)


----------



## superdude (Jul 29, 2008)

remember nintendo did sue a flashcart company before but look at it now they just made new ones for newer systems


----------



## saxamo (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd like to hear the manufacturer's response to all this commotion.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe this will lower the use of flashcarts among those not technology inclined.
They have always tried to get rid of flashcarts but I think recently they have been getting overly popular.
So this might scare away the popularity and give us sometime out of the spotlight to enjoy our flashcarts and the like.

Personally I think flashcarts just arent for everybody and its always best when the popularity is low.
I prefer flashcarts for homebrew and dev uses. Plus trying new games out before I go waste my cash. Plus sticking all my games on one cart. I dont just use it to play games for free. Its good to buy what you like. (plus no one likes to be surprised by a possible good game turning out to be crap and loosing your hard earned cash or half of it if you try to sell it used)

Remember kids: If you like it, buy it. Gotta help out the devs who made the games you like so much.
Plus you get a nice case and a little pointless book of random little semi helpfull things. For those times your not on the internets.


----------



## enarky (Jul 30, 2008)

To get a bit of reason into this discussion: you people are aware that Nintendo goes after video game copier/flash cart producers every now and then *at least since the early 1990s?*

Read this letter from Nintendo for a laugh. It's from 1992, the oldest one I could find. It clearly shows that they know a little bit more about this stuff then one could imagine after reading the first post in this thread.

Really, things like this happened every few months in the past few years, I'm amazed at how agitated you people can get every time.


----------



## wchill (Jul 30, 2008)

The R4 site seems to be down now.
http://www.r4ds.com/index-en.htm


----------



## Mrbob2 (Jul 30, 2008)

I think its quite amusing. My mate bought an R4 (without asking my advice) and it didnt work, ive read on here about the R4 being rubbish so im surprised nintendo are after that one lol Maybe its coz its the original?

Anyways, ive just ordered 3 ttds off amazon (to have a backup supply!)

Thing is,

The ds has been out 4 years now, nearly everyone who is gonna get a cart has already got 1!!

The IRONIC thing is that if it wasnt for the ttds cart i wouldnt have bought 2 ds`s!!!!

Thats £198 that nintendo has that wouldnty have. I mean, im not going to spend £29 on games that mostly are either kiddy rubbish or snes quality sub games.


And remember........ Piracy is bad, although jack sparrow made a living out of it! ;-)


----------



## Zerrix (Jul 31, 2008)

Does this mean, we can forget the new R4DS Frimware which was sheduled to be released on September 15th? =(
I do really hope not!

They call this "lost money, what we need"
What we need?
F*cking Nintendo, having already more than 10 Milliards USD/Yen and still complaining about "needed money" >.>
Their fault when they think they can sell us f*cking casual games so expensive!


----------



## trappedmouse (Aug 4, 2008)

Zerotance said:
			
		

> The M3 sakura is going to go isn't it in this case? - This means no more firmware if we get m3 reals  and want m3 sakura firmware on it because now, r4ds' and m3 simplys have stopped production and now Nintendo are locking up japanese flashcards like the sakura so now all the sweet firmware isn't likely to happen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendo will regret it? Are you serious?
Nintendo IS NOT going to regret ending the pirating devices that are losing them money. And do you really think nintendo will pay attention to a bunch of whining lawbreaking illegal piraters emails? Of course not.

And the DS Vision is not a nintendo flash cart. It is a nintendo licensed product made exclusively for BUYING anime and watching it on the DS.

Stop whining.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 4, 2008)

Nintendo will regret what?  A 5% loss in hardware sales and a 40% increase in software sales?


----------



## trappedmouse (Aug 4, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Does this mean, we can forget the new R4DS Frimware which was sheduled to be released on September 15th? =(
> I do really hope not!
> 
> They call this "lost money, what we need"
> ...



Stop being ignorant. Just because nintendo makes a lot of money, that doesn't justify stealing from them. That money is rightfully theirs. Going by your logic, then it is okay to steal a computer from microsoft. They make tons. They'll never miss it. It's also okay to steal a car from Toyota. They have lots.
You're an idiot. It's not just you. Its everybody. It ADDS UP.

It's not only nintendo you're hurting. Think about the developers. They don't have deep pockets like nintendo. They put hard work into programming games, and they don't even get enough sales to get them by.
And your quote is ludicrous. When did nintendo ever say that? 

Go ahead, keep stealing. But don't be ignorant to what you're doing and who you're hurting.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 4, 2008)

God, As long as they keep holding Metroid Dread, THERE WILL BE NO BOUGHT GAMES FROM ANYONE.
(except chavs WITHOUT the internet) literally everyone I meet has a R4, no flashcards.

So.
EVEN CASUAL GAMERS ARE PISSED WITH THINGS LIKE "IMAGINE BABIES" (STUPID UBISOFT)
AND OTHER CRAP.

So Nintendo. If you want to make money from your games, STOP GIVING EVERYTHING A "SEAL OF QUALITY".
Say I was gonna make a shitty homebrew. With 9 other people (say a game where you tap circles quickly to make them into other shapes)
That would qualify as a team and would get a seal. And it would have something called GAMEPLAY, are you listening ubisoft- GAMEPLAY, (also my own ideas)

That is all for now.

btw. Even a DSTT is better that R4 now. The only reason I prefer R4 is cause I have one and because it is shiny!


----------



## Baroque Obama (Aug 4, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> If Ninty and its 3rd party's were creating 90% GOOD games and not 90% casual crap-fests maybe they wouldn't have as much of a sales problem though.  But then again, it doesn't matter how good a game is for the DS, I ain't buying it when I can download it. Ooh...vicious circle.
> 
> So, Ninty is finding out that flashcarts combined with a bunch of crappy games on an underpowered system equals low sales.  Who'da ever thunk it?  And now, after the damage is done and it's already too late, NOW they try to shut flashcarts down.  Brilliant!  Ninty is really on the ball aren't they?
> 
> ...



whats funny is that you believe that nintendo is somehow doing badly.  i don't really think this is the case...
no matter how bad a game is, you do not have to right to pirate it.  this is a ridiculus justification.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Aug 4, 2008)

If you were Nintendo, what would you do?


----------



## marational (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't understand why people are being so whiny for. 90% of the users on GBAtemp probably have stolen from a video game company or developer, and you think they're wrong to try taking action against it? Losing money regardless of the situation is something which should be looked into. To brush it off and look the other way is absolutely stupid.
Nintendo may have some excellent sales, but that tells you nothing about how employees are payed. Most game developers are not particularly well off, and make some average pay.

I'm not saying I'm completely innocent, but don't try to justify pirating or think that you're above the law.


----------



## Law (Aug 4, 2008)

oscarmejia said:
			
		

> If you were Nintendo, what would you do?



Crush/Process my money until it turns into some sort of liquid, then bathe in it.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 4, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> oscarmejia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES. *Sig'd*


----------



## Law (Aug 5, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure bathing in liquid money is what any sane person would do.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 5, 2008)

oh yay, only japan? cheers for cycloDS.


----------



## saxamo (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh, you'll get yours too, PsychoDS guys...


----------



## alex (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, the DS Vision is the DS Shop Channel/Cart, you can buy episodes to Animes, Books, Comics/Manga, Movies, and more... Most of know this, but you lazy people that don't want to google it. It's gonna suck, and eventually be exploited.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 2, 2008)

Just as a little update to this topic (I know it's old now but it's better then posting a whole new topic), Capcom has chimed in as to why they are involved in this entire mess.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> There are companies that sell downloads without any license in the U.S.A., while a considerable number of pirated copies of game software are available in the Chinese market. In response to these situations, this lawsuit took the initiative for the whole industry in terms of taking countermeasures. It does not necessarily have a great effect at this stage, but we intend to send a wake-up call to such companies in the future.



Link to the article is here.


----------

